# Dirty Car Thread



## andyd73 (Jun 17, 2009)

I don't know if this thread has been done before but here goes.
My car is usually kept very clean and tidy - washed once a week and detailed once a month but with this current spell of freezing/snowy weather I've not been able to get the car washed/cleaned since the 12th December mainly because of the snow/ice/below zero temperatures and also the fact that my outside tap is frozen and has been since before Christmas.

Anyway here's some pictures of my poor Golf. Feel free to comment or even add your own pictures














































I don't think it will be getting washed ths weekend either


----------



## chappo (Jan 7, 2010)

nice dirty golf mate, 

the wife has the new golf GT TDI 140, is that the same as yours. ?


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

Id still have it 

mine is about the same state at the mo, but thats my fault for hooning about in a snowy field doin handbrake turns etc, now the car has grass and mud covering it lol:car:


----------



## andyd73 (Jun 17, 2009)

chappo said:


> nice dirty golf mate,
> 
> the wife has the new golf GT TDI 140, is that the same as yours. ?


Yeah, cracking car. Its the 5th Golf I've owned over the years


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

This is the dirtiest I've ever had a car haha. Was a 90 mile round trip to a car meet in Brighton that did this! (Last year mind)










Looked like this with a pass over of the pressure washer though!


----------



## A18XVM (Nov 16, 2009)

Dirty


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I never think to take pics of mine! Unfortunately the back of my car has vents for the hot air from the exhaust, and it's almost concave so gets very, very dirty, very, very quickly. I will remember to get a picture when the snow if off it!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Mine would beat all these, lol. Not been cleaned in 7 weeks now. :doublesho


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Dirtiest I've had the ST:










Never beaten my old VXR though!


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

My GT is caped in ****e, had a coat of FK 2 months ago though, wont be touching until spring, brand new car so its covered in industrial fallout and it needs a pass over with the machine polisher.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

So far the mini is the dirtiest posted IMO! :thumb: I would say good job, but I think I mean the opposite?


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

That Golfs crying out for a chrome exhaust...those weedy pipes...

Nice car though I had a Mk3 Gti Anniversary way back when...


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

I cant even find my car!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I think this will become the dirtiest car section in the UK soon.

It won't do any damage to a well protected car though, quite enjoy not being able to see my number plate.


----------



## dean5053 (Oct 8, 2009)

my car car is real dirty, i normally try and wash my car twice a week, and a good detail every 3 weeks, my outside tap is froze so there is no way i can clean is, i have bought a new PW and a HD lance and PH snow foam from CYC and i have not been able to use them yet, :wall:

this is how dirty the car is, salt all over it, just from going to work and back everyday over the last week. :detailer:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

My old MK2 Golf GTi :argie: Not that dirty compared to some of the other pix, but a little mucky round the edges


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice golf ^^^

I don't have any dirty car pics unfortunately!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

A few of mine:

The (dirty) beast :devil::




























There is an XKR under there somewhere :










And exSwimbos winter car:



















Can't wait to get them all washed again!!!

:thumb:


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

yetizone said:


> My old MK2 Golf GTi :argie: Not that dirty compared to some of the other pix, but a little mucky round the edges


now that is nice :thumb::argie:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> A few of mine:
> 
> The (dirty) beast :devil::
> 
> ...


wow, nice jag :argie:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

magpieV6 said:


> wow, nice jag :argie:


Thanks!

She normally looks like this:










:thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Very nice, What engine has she got?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

magpieV6 said:


> Very nice, What engine has she got?


A supercharged 4000 cc V8

:thumb:


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

Damn if only you put this thread up just before Christmas, our car wasn't cleaned for nearly 4 months 

Daniel


----------



## keano (Aug 11, 2008)




----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> A supercharged 4000 cc V8
> 
> :thumb:


:doublesho jeeze, very nice!


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Old car...



















After a quick PW...


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

mine on the motorway down south last year - was pretty barkit (doenst look too bad in the pic)


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Here a quick Q since its pretty damm cold to clean our vehicles is anyone even wiping the vital parts??...i.e Lights and reg plates??...i bet not must be just stupid me that does it.


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

Dirty: 









And how it should look: :lol:









Although it does now look more like the 2nd pic as its in hibernation


----------



## the_prophet (Apr 8, 2007)

all ive done is squirt the headlight washers and rub my hand on them lightly to get the muck off so i can see. other than that, im not touching it without a wash.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Just me then that uses some glass cleaner on the lights and reg plate with a MF


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> Just me then that uses some glass cleaner on the lights and reg plate with a MF


I make sure all the lights are clean...

But sometimes 'forget' to clean the number plates  :devil:

:lol:


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Mine hasn't been washed in about 2 months. The hose has been frozen for that long and now the weather is putting it off.

I have these pictures off a few years ago of my old Cupra. Not washed in about 400 miles.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Not how I like her, pics from early 09 as she's sleeping now


----------



## nickvw (Jun 24, 2007)

My car is dirtier than this now but these are the only pics i've got!


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Her Golf;














































And mine;


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)




----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> Just me then that uses some glass cleaner on the lights and reg plate with a MF


nope, i did aswell

must have wiped off about half a centimetre of salt last week ;|


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

What I do find impressive is that all of these cars, when they're fully detailed look like they've never seen dirt in their lives!! 

I know the Focus RS and the Clio V6 pictured look like they've just come off the production line when they're cleaned up. 

Credit to the owners of these dirty motors.


----------



## diesel_dog (May 14, 2008)

Well managed to get a quick wash in a week or so ago just before all this came down.

before:




































After:


----------



## Paulo (Aug 11, 2007)

_Well fed up looking at two very dirty cars, tried 5 garages this morning to try and Jet-wash them, all out of order

My wife's car was completely caked in Grit, stuck to doors, sills and arches!!

Went home, hose still frozen so hooked up new hose, PW out, sprayed APC on diluted 10:1 and then foamed cars, rinsed, washed 2BM, and finally dried using last touch.....

Roll on spring so that I can get both cars Detailed properly again:devil:

Before's and afters of the wife's Smart Brabus......_

*BEFORE:*
































































AFTER


----------



## Alzay (Jul 16, 2008)

This topic makes me feel so much better.

I was so fed up how my car looks at the moment, I'm glad everyone else is in the same boat.


----------



## K1CERB (Dec 10, 2009)

*I Wish*

We live on a main road, with a short drive, so I am very aware that any water I use may Ice over. My old beast gets used daily & is covered in nastyness from its 75 mile/day trip,









But I suppose being left outside, some of it gets washed off. We have a 330Ci parked in the garage that is used as a second car, that needs some TLC, coz The Old Trout has been using it :driver:








its supposed to look like








but at least the Noble is all cozy (if in need of a wipe over)







.


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> Thanks!
> 
> She normally looks like this:
> 
> ...


Quality car. My dad had an XJR with the same engine. Cracking power and the sounds to die for!


----------



## G3 Matt (Mar 29, 2007)

My old daily driver - It was doing 600 miles a week at this point....










This was how it looked of a weekend though...


----------



## AliBailey88 (Oct 13, 2009)

loving the tt wheels on the skoda


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Here are some pics of mine before i gave it a quick snow foam today






















































































































the afters can be found  here


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I didnt take any close ups so it doesnt realy show just how dirty the car was but here we go !

Before....





During......





And after, I dont think thats bad for snow foam, i 4 detailing bright wheels and a rinse off


----------



## FlyingfocRS (Aug 15, 2007)

How it should look.
















Will need to find this under all the muck when I get off the rig though.


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

AllyRS said:


> Dirty:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great colour wheels on the RS - look absolutely perfect!:argie:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Just thought I'd carry on the trend with my filthy car as it stands currently, probably almost 2 months worth of muck on there.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Corsa D-Driver said:


> Just thought I'd carry on the trend with my filthy car as it stands currently, probably almost 2 months worth of muck on there.


Tut,tut,tut:lol:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Ross said:


> Tut,tut,tut:lol:


Haha - I know I'm a naughty boy Ross! lol :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Corsa D-Driver said:


> Haha - I know I'm a naughty boy Ross! lol :lol: :lol:


I feel bad not washing my car in two weeks let alone 2 months


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Ross said:


> I feel bad not washing my car in two weeks let alone 2 months


I used to be like that but because it's winter now, I've got a good excuse for not caring! 

It's had 2 coats of HD Wax on it at the end of August, so it is prepped. :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

You lazy git:wave:


----------



## Bungleaio (Jul 18, 2010)

Not cleaned for two months....are you sure you are on the right site?


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Ross said:


> You lazy git:wave:


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

It's not like me really.........don't want to get my liccle handies cold! lol :lol:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Bungleaio said:


> Not cleaned for two months....are you sure you are on the right site?


Absolutely.

I normally detail it every 2 weeks but since the weather has turned sour, it's not been ideal.

Might do it at the weekend if I get time & weather permitting.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Bravo hasn't been washed since I got it  I did give it a hoover a week or 2 ago though


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Corsa D-Driver said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> It's not like me really.........don't want to get my liccle handies cold! lol :lol:


You big fa............... wimp


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Ross said:


> You big fa............... wimp


Happy to agree with you! lol


----------



## simon_punto (Jul 17, 2007)

My punto from a few years ago. I was doing my ADI training in it, which involved country roads in the winter. Its the dirtiest its ever been.

My current focus is never dirty tho, and the punto is my daily driver now so it gets pretty manky again


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Wow - Simon that Punto looks like it's done 60 laps on a rally track! :lol:

There's something I can't put my finger on about a dirty car being 'appealing.' Hmmmm.......


----------

